# Marruecos quiere acabar con el haren marica de Moha VI



## Feriri88 (7 Jun 2022)

Actualmente en Marruecos reinan los maromos aceitosos de Mohammed 










El aparato de Estado marroquí lanza una campaña para defenestrar a la 'nueva familia' de Mohamed VI


Su objetivo declarado, a través de la prensa, es salvar una monarquía en vías de descomposición a causa del cuasi secuestro de Mohamed VI a manos de los hermanos Azaitar, que viven en palacio y le controlan




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Cimbrel (7 Jun 2022)

Cuelga la noticia de Priscila que es para subscriptores


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

Que el rey de Marruecos sea un vicioso sodomita nos conviene, estaría de puta madre un colapso de su régimen y la inestabilidad política en morolandia.


----------



## Scire (7 Jun 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuelga la noticia de Priscila que es para subscriptores



Abre la noticia en una ventana de incognito y deten la carga rápidamente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Jun 2022)

Que pedazo de guerra nos vamos a comer con los moros


----------



## Dodoritos (7 Jun 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuelga la noticia de Priscila que es para subscriptores



En este post expliqué como leer el contenido "solo para suscriptores" de los diferentes medios de desinformación.





__





Medios: - Contenido "premium" de algunos periódicos online


Escribo esto tras leer el post de @Ivar_Gilde dónde se lamentaba por el contenido premium de algunos periódicos, en este caso, el ABC. El resto del articulo es PREMIUM. (BIBA LA LIVERTA DE ESPREXION o bombinas en las sedes)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dodoritos (7 Jun 2022)

Esta es la parte no visible de la vida en palacio a ojos de los marroquíes. Pero hay otra faceta que sí ha salido a la luz desde hace más de un año, impulsada por la hiperactividad de los Azaitar en redes sociales y los incidentes que han llegado a provocar en público con marroquíes de a pie o incluso con funcionarios; pero, sobre todo, ventilada por la prensa afín a las autoridades, volcada en denunciar sus abusos y supuestos delitos. 
¿Y quienes son los Azaitar? Abubakr, Omar y Ottman son tres jóvenes alemanes de origen marroquí criados en Colonia, donde sus padres emigraron desde el Rif. Dos de ellos tienen antecedentes penales. El 20 de abril de 2018, el monarca les recibió en audiencia para felicitar a dos de ellos por sus éxitos en la disciplina de artes marciales mixtas (MMA, por sus iniciales en inglés). Hacía justo un mes que le revista española '¡Hola!' había anunciado su divorcio de Lalla Salma. 
Todo lo que se puede contar sobre el amigo entrañable del rey de Marruecos 
Carlos Prieto
Aquello fue un flechazo en amistad instantáneo, sobre todo con Abubakr, hasta el punto de que el rey y los hermanos se han convertido en inseparables. Viven todos en palacio, han representado al monarca en actos oficiales —como en un evento en El Aaiún en noviembre de 2019— y se han ido con él de vacaciones, desde las Seychelles hasta el estuario de Pointe Denis (Gabón), donde el rey posee una residencia; sin olvidar un crucero por el Mediterráneo Occidental a bordo del yate Al Lusali, que les prestó el emir de Qatar. 
Al trío inicial se ha añadido, desde principios de año, una docena de miembros de la familia Azaitar llegados de Alemania y que ahora también viven a expensas del monarca. Entre ellos están los padres —el progenitor que se empeña en sustituir al imán de palacio— y el hermano mayor, Khaled, así como algunos sobrinos e incluso Douzy, un viejo amigo de la familia. “Es una realidad que supera la imaginación de los guionistas con más fantasía de Hollywood”, asegura, en francés y en árabe, el diario digital 'Hespress', el de mayor audiencia en Marruecos. 
*Acoso y derribo*
Durante tres años, la inusual 'nueva familia' del monarca fue tácitamente tolerada por las autoridades. Pero desde el último fin de semana de mayo se ha desatado en Marruecos una campaña sin precedentes contra los Azaitar. En ella participan medios con peso político en el país, desde 'Hespress' hasta 'Barlamane', el periódico del aparato de seguridad, pasando por el sensacionalista 'Goud', el semanario 'Al Ousboue' —el más vendido en papel— y hasta Chouf TV, un canal de televisión 'online' considerado afín a los servicios secretos. A los medios convencionales se añade una retahíla de vídeos que circulan por redes y grupos de mensajería. 
Se trata de una operación mediática bien coordinada, repleta de embestidas contra el entorno del rey y la inacción de algunas autoridades, e inspirada por algunos consejeros reales, destacados jefes policiales y los servicios secretos, a juzgar por la impunidad con que sus autores formulan sus críticas y el eco que tienen en medios audiovisuales afines a los bajos fondos del poder del Estado como Chouf TV. Sus instigadores serían Fouad Ali el Himma, el principal consejero real, y Abdellatif Hammouchi, el máximo de la policía convencional y también de la secreta (Dirección General de Supervisión del Territorio), a los que se habrían sumado otros altos cargos inquietos por el rumbo de la vida en palacio, según fuentes conocedoras de la situación. 

¿Es Mohamed VI como el Dr. Frankenstein? Perdió el control de sus monstruos 
Ignacio Cembrero
En la primavera del año pasado ya hubo un primer aviso del malestar que generaban los hermanos en algunos círculos de la alta Administración, cuando se desarrolló otra campaña bilingüe en la que varios diarios criticaron la pasión por el lujo de los Azaitar y su exhibición en redes sociales de relojes y coches que costaban cientos de miles de euros mientras el país se empobrecía por la pandemia. Los medios dejaron caer entonces que esos regalos eran producto de la “generosidad” del soberano, pero sin entrar en detalles. Sin embargo, la presente operación es mucho más virulenta que la anterior. 
*"Peor que Franco"*
Desde hace 10 días, los diarios han dado un salto cualitativo, señalando directamente los negocios de los Azaitar. En el puerto deportivo de Salé, adyacente a Rabat y donde han abierto un par de restaurantes, “los hermanos han batido un récord de infracciones urbanísticas”, afirma 'Barlamane', considerado la voz mediática de la seguridad del Estado. Mientras en Marina Smir, en Ricón, una localidad costera pegada a Ceuta, se les acusa de apropiación del dominio público marítimo por querer adueñarse de buena parte de la playa para instalar un restaurante. 
“La ocupación de la playa de Marina Smir es peor que la actuación del general Franco” en tiempos de la colonización española sobre Marruecos, escribe 'PressTetouan', un digital de Tetuán —ciudad que fue la capital del protectorado—, dejando clara así la hostilidad de la población local a la “expropiación” de la playa. 

El rey Mohamed VI y su nueva familia: los hermanos Azaitar, tres boxeadores 
Ignacio Cembrero
Aquí, de nuevo, es la 'generosidad' del soberano alauí la que permite a los Azaitar montar estos negocios cuyos permisos se agilizan, a veces, con llamadas del gabinete real a los gobernadores provinciales, a los responsables de Urbanismo o al funcionario de turno, según publican los medios marroquíes. “Escándalo: el gobernador de Castillejos presiona oralmente a Amendis para que suministre agua y electricidad al proyecto de Abu Azaitar”, titulaba 'Goud' el 31 de mayo, recordando que la empresa se resistía porque carecían de la documentación necesaria. 
Dos días antes, 'Hesspress' arremetía contra “los consejeros cercanos” al monarca, “los servicios de seguridad” y el Ministerio del Interior, “cuyo inmovilismo cuestiona la firmeza mostrada en ciertos otros temas mientras hay un 'laissez-faire' ante los excesos de la cofradía”. Tienen “un doble rasero del que algún día tendrán que rendir cuentas”, vaticina el diario. 
*De los medios a los tribunales*
Como muestra de la campaña frontal contra los hermanos, por primera vez hay una reacción que va más allá de la mera denuncia periodística. Lhabi Mohamed Haji, un abogado de Tetuán que está al frente de una pequeña asociación de derechos humanos con buenas relaciones con las autoridades, se desplazó la semana pasada a Rabat para poner una denuncia contra el gobernador de Castillejos ante el Tribunal Administrativo por permitir esos desmanes urbanísticos en la costa. Haji, quien exige que se cancelen los permisos otorgados a los Azaitar, fue entrevistado por Chouf TV, una señal de que su iniciativa cuenta con el respaldo de los servicios secretos. La prensa anuncia, además, una catarata de querellas contra la fratría y aquellos que miran para otro lado cuando estos cometen los supuestos delitos. 

A ojos de los cortesanos hay algo más grave que las presuntas construcciones ilegales y la invasión del dominio publico. En la sala donde los Azitar entrenan en Rabat —aunque ya no compiten— han colgado “el retrato de Mohamed VI con, a su derecha, el de Abubakr Azaitar, en lugar del difunto rey Hassan II” y, a la izquierda, “el de Ottman Azaitar, en lugar del del príncipe heredero Moulay Hassan”, informa 'Hespress'. “¿Se han convertido los hermanos Azaitar en miembros de la familia real?”, se pregunta el diario. “Los hermanos Azaitar tienen hoy en día más visibilidad que el rey”, se lamenta. 
A la colocación de los retratos se añade el uso del escudo real de Marruecos, adoptado en 1957, que los hermanos utilizan en camisetas, zapatillas, guantes de boxeo y, sobre todo, en sus negocios, empezando por sus restaurantes. “La imagen del trono está siendo explotada por los Azaitar”, acusa 'Hespress'. “Con los hermanos Azaitar ese escudo se convierte en una marca, como la de los grandes modistos o los automóviles de gran cilindrada que tanto les gustan”, añade. 
*Hay que actuar ya*
“Estamos a la vez intrigados e inquietos por saber hasta dónde nos va a conducir este juego de roles de los Azaitar”, prosigue el primer periódico de Marruecos. “Contribuyen a la banalizar los símbolos de la monarquía y, por lo tanto, a hacer que el mito sea menos fuerte, esté menos presente y menos anclado en la realidad”, añade. “De ahí a concluir que la autoridad real está debilitada hay solo un paso que los detractores del régimen no tendrán dificultad en dar para profanar la figura del monarca”, advierte. “Es una descomposición de la que todo el mundo habla en privado”, remata. 

Opinión
De obra maestra de la diplomacia a comerse un cuscús con Mohamed VI 
Ángel Villarino
Para evitar que el trono corra peligro hay que actuar ya, propugna 'Hespress'. “Sería necesario que sus privilegios [de los Azaitar], sus abusos y sus infracciones de la ley puedan ser recogidas por los demás medios de comunicación [las televisiones públicas los han ignorado] y que susciten investigaciones judiciales y medidas administrativas”, concluye. 
Si la campaña de prensa de 2021 estaba probablemente orientada a convencer —sin éxito— a Mohamed VI de que prescindiera voluntariamente de sus nuevos amigos para evitar perjudicar a la institución monárquica, la que acaba de comenzar da la impresión de buscar crear un ambiente propicio para que las fuerzas de seguridad y los servicios secretos actúen contra los Azaitar, según diplomáticos acreditados en Rabat y otros observadores de la actualidad marroquí. 
*¿Expulsión o encarcelamiento?*
¿Cómo deshacerse de ellos? El 25 de enero de 1983, el general Admed Dlimi, uno de los hombres más poderosos de Marruecos y actor muy incómodo para Hassan II, murió en un misterioso accidente de carretera con un camión. Pero esos métodos ya no son aplicables hoy en día. 

Entre las élites marroquíes —cuyo monotema de conversación es desde hace meses los Azaitar— se especula con dos opciones. La primera es que fueran expulsados del país a Alemania, donde nacieron la mayoría de ellos. Sin embargo, esta salida plantea un problema legal porque todos poseen la nacionalidad marroquí, que no se pierde por mucho que se adquiera otra nacionalidad. Desde septiembre de 1991, Marruecos no ha expulsado a ninguno de sus ciudadanos. 
El inviable plan de autonomía para el Sáhara Occidental que apoya Sánchez 
Ignacio Cembrero
La otra hipótesis consistiría en detener, encarcelar y juzgar a aquellos hermanos que están presuntamente metidos en negocios turbios, que se han saltado la ley, y los que habría podido cometer agresiones físicas en sus paseos por la ciudad. El inconveniente de esta opción es que el propio soberano podría presentarse en la prisión y ordenar su excarcelación. Si desde palacio se han hecho gestiones para facilitar sus negocios, qué no se haría para ponerles en libertad, se preguntan los observadores de este drama palaciego. 
Pese a la ausencia de un rey absorto en su vida privada, Marruecos sigue siendo un país sólidamente gobernado y su diplomacia funciona. Prueba de ello es la habilidad con la que ha conducido la negociación con el Gobierno español para poner fin a la crisis que comenzó en diciembre de 2020 con la cancelación por parte de Rabat de una cumbre bilateral con España. Las autoridades marroquíes han conseguido que el presidente Pedro Sánchez renuncie a 47 años de neutralidad española en el conflicto y se alinee con Marruecos en el Sáhara Occidental. A cambio no ha obtenido, por ahora, más que una reanudación del tráfico de pasajeros a través del Estrecho, en la que Rabat estaba más interesada que el Ejecutivo español, y muchas declaraciones de buenas intenciones.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Que pedazo de guerra nos vamos a comer con los moros



Y eso porque?


----------



## remerus (7 Jun 2022)

El rey moro maricon dejad que se divierte con esos guayabos, a la vejez, viruelas.


----------



## das kind (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Que el rey de Marruecos sea un vicioso sodomita nos conviene, estaría de puta madre un colapso de su régimen y inestabilidad política en morolandia.




Pues creo que no nos conviene en absoluto, se nos llenaría esto (aún más) de marroquíes.

Igual nos venía bien echarle una mano al Mojamé a cambio de estarse quietecito en algunas cosas.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (7 Jun 2022)

Se les ve agradables y buenos muchachos. La verdad es que hacen una parejita encantadora


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Jun 2022)

A ver si el que tiene el Pegasus es Antonio y le tiene grabado en una de sus saunas, y estamos jugando a desviar la atención


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Que el rey de Marruecos sea un vicioso sodomita nos conviene, estaría de puta madre un colapso de su régimen y inestabilidad política en morolandia.



Si HEZpaña tuviera política exterior propia sí, poníamos de sultán a su primo Muley Hasán, al príncipe Mena lo mandábamos al peñón de Vélez de la Gomera con una máscara de hierro y a mangonear Moroco chuleando duro a los gabachos.

Pero somos siervos, no podemos hacer cosas de amos.


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pues creo que no nos conviene en absoluto, se nos llenaría esto (aún más) de marroquíes.
> 
> Igual nos venía bien echarle una mano al Mojamé a cambio de estarse quietecito en algunas cosas.



Es una posibilidad, pero no lo creo, la invasion moronegra es un recurso que emplea espacialmente la monarquía mora, que azuza el conflicto con España para legitimarse. 


Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si HEZpaña tuviera política exterior propia sí, poníamos de sultán a su primo Muley Hasán, al príncipe Mena lo mandábamos al peñón de Vélez de la Gomera con una máscara de hierro y a mangonear Moroco chuleando duro a los gabachos.
> 
> Pero somos siervos, no podemos hacer cosas de amos.



Si tuviéramos política exterior deberíamos de haber declarado la guerra a Marruecos hace mucho.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Jun 2022)

Se puede apreciar en la foto quien es la loca pasiva.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Jun 2022)

Bendito por ALLÁ aquel cuyo pecho sujeta la espalda del joven Abdul y reclina la suya sobre el maduro Abdel


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Y eso porque?











ExJEMAD Alejandre: Marruecos es una amenaza "directa" para España y acabará en un conflicto armado


En un libro donde repasa su trayectoria, avisa del riesgo de hacer del Ejército "una gigantesta ONG" y...




www.europapress.es






El ex Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (JEMAD) Fernando Alejandre cree que Marruecos representa una amenaza "directa" sobre España que acabará materializándose, primero mediante elementos híbridos a modo de "intifada" para ir transformándose poco a poco en un conflicto armado de carácter más convencional


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Esta es la parte no visible de la vida en palacio a ojos de los marroquíes. Pero hay otra faceta que sí ha salido a la luz desde hace más de un año, impulsada por la hiperactividad de los Azaitar en redes sociales y los incidentes que han llegado a provocar en público con marroquíes de a pie o incluso con funcionarios; pero, sobre todo, ventilada por la prensa afín a las autoridades, volcada en denunciar sus abusos y supuestos delitos.
> ¿Y quienes son los Azaitar? Abubakr, Omar y Ottman son tres jóvenes alemanes de origen marroquí criados en Colonia, donde sus padres emigraron desde el Rif. Dos de ellos tienen antecedentes penales. El 20 de abril de 2018, el monarca les recibió en audiencia para felicitar a dos de ellos por sus éxitos en la disciplina de artes marciales mixtas (MMA, por sus iniciales en inglés). Hacía justo un mes que le revista española '¡Hola!' había anunciado su divorcio de Lalla Salma.
> Todo lo que se puede contar sobre el amigo entrañable del rey de Marruecos
> Carlos Prieto
> ...




Los moros también tienen el comodín de Franco.


----------



## jotace (7 Jun 2022)

¡ Alta nutrición!!

Los enemigos de Marruecos son nuestros amigos. 
¡Ánimo a los hermanos Azaitar!
Cuanto más descontento creen en la familia del maricón y en las instituciones marroquíes, mejor.


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Jun 2022)

Me extrañaria MUCHO que el CNI no tuviera fotos o documentos comprometedores de Moha y sus chicos con los que extorsionarle


pero es España 



Siempre haciendo el gilipollas


----------



## greg_house (7 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Actualmente en Marruecos reinan los maromos aceitosos de Mohammed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los hermanos aceitar juas juas juas


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jun 2022)

vaya caballos de troya tiene el reyecito en palacio.

a que país 'reportaran'???


----------



## Hrodrich (7 Jun 2022)

Los moros son los más homosexuales del planeta.

Novedad.


----------



## mcflanagan (7 Jun 2022)

Dodoritos dijo:


> En este post expliqué como leer el contenido "solo para suscriptores" de los diferentes medios de desinformación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece más fácil copiar el enlace de la web en 12ft – Hop any paywall y le quita el paywall.


----------



## Cuncas (7 Jun 2022)

Ahora que toda esa basura infrahumana va de vuelta a la cloaca que es marruecos no sería mala idea devolverles el 11M.


----------



## Donald-Trump (7 Jun 2022)

Moja moja


----------



## cuñado de bar (7 Jun 2022)

Moro y mariconazo. Los marroquíes deben de estar felices.










Podría ser su mejor amigo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Jun 2022)

Marruecos es un país nuevo, con una población y una familia real totalmente vulgares y artificiales, creado por EEUU para quitarle a España SUS territorios históricos.

Hijos de la gran puta todos. A ver si se desintegra esa PUTA MIERDA de estercolero de país de una vez por todas. Ya va quedando poco, tal como he dicho en otros hilos.


----------



## elena francis (7 Jun 2022)

Al ver este rey de pacotilla uno se siente orgulloso del Emérito.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Jun 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Al ver este rey de pacotilla uno se siente orgulloso del Emérito.



Es que no es un rey de verdad, es un tipo random puesto ahí por EEUU. Ese país es más falso que un euro de madera. Nunca existieron países por esa zona, sólo tribus que vagaban sin rumbo por el norte de África. Es un país reciente y todo lo que tienen es de antesdeayer.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Jun 2022)

Estarán aceitosos por el aceite que pierde


----------



## elena francis (7 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es que no es un rey de verdad, es un tipo random puesto ahí por EEUU. Ese país es más falso que un euro de madera. Nunca existieron países por esa zona, sólo tribus que vagaban sin rumbo por el norte de África. Es un país reciente y todo lo que tienen es de antesdeayer.



Joder, es que el Emérito se calzaba tías como Dios manda....


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Jun 2022)

tiene 3 hermanos a elegir



























Las Corinnas de Marruecos

no princesas putones de alto nivel si no boxeadores de extrarradio


Si Putin y Khadirov le mandan algún mañaco tiktokero checheno se ganan Marruecos como aliado eterno

para combatir no valen
como maromos de haren si


----------



## Segismunda (7 Jun 2022)

Por lo que veo el Rey vive con una especie de gemelos Castro, que seguramente practicarán el gostoso twincest. Muy inapropiado y más para ser moro, pero ande él caliente, ríanse la gente. Imaginad que os pudierais tirar a Escarlata Hija de Juan y a su gemela, si la tuviera. Qué Chad.


----------



## Arthas98 (7 Jun 2022)

No viene a cuento pero, hay que matar a todos los moros


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> tiene 3 hermanos a elegir
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082662
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082670
> ...



  

Hombre yo no creo que elija, se los trincará a todos según le dé.


----------



## Albion (7 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis qué país los va a acoger por razones humanitarias, verdad? Acogimiento en lujosas estancias con vistas al mar situadas en la costa andaluza, para más señas


----------



## Vana Kala (7 Jun 2022)

Los hermanos Aceite... Si es que..


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Hombre yo no creo que elija, se los trincará a todos según le dé.




yo creo que es mas de recibir


----------



## marvinhess (7 Jun 2022)

Los moros son inmunes a la viruela de mono como con el covid o como va la cosa? que sabemos de las saunas de palacio?


----------



## Juan Niebla (7 Jun 2022)

que asco de pais ese, con lo bonitas que son las montañas del Atlas y que sus habitantes den tanto asco


----------



## BeKinGo (7 Jun 2022)

remerus dijo:


> El rey moro maricon dejad que se divierte con esos guayabos,* a la vejez, viruelas.*



 de macaco


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Actualmente en Marruecos reinan los maromos aceitosos de Mohammed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sin acritud: ¿ Me estás diciendo que por porculear a Moja6 lo tienen dominado ? ¿ Pero qué lleva "eso" que tanto reblandece el cerebro ?


----------



## SBrixton (7 Jun 2022)

Mientras tanto en el floro cren que este es el que manda en Marruecos. ¡Ya nos gustaria!


----------



## Feriri88 (7 Jun 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Sin acritud: ¿ Me estás diciendo que por porculear a Moja6 lo tienen dominado ? ¿ Pero qué lleva "eso" que tanto reblandece el cerebro ?




te recuerdo que JuanCar perdio la cabeza por ese zorron rubio

un hombre ya sea hetero o gay puede darlo todo controlando su pene


----------



## Alcazar (7 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> te recuerdo que JuanCar perdio la cabeza por ese zorron rubio
> 
> un hombre ya sea hetero o gay puede darlo todo controlando su pene



En este caso su ogt, pues me temo que el pene de Jorge Javier es escasamente operativo.


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> te recuerdo que JuanCar perdio la cabeza por ese zorron rubio
> 
> un hombre ya sea hetero o gay puede darlo todo controlando su pene




No lo veo: En el caso de juancar si puede ser que controlando su aparato sea. Pero para Moja6 el control es otro.
No todo es lo mismo


----------



## nololeo (7 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Actualmente en Marruecos reinan los maromos aceitosos de Mohammed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



subproductos o residuos, no cabe otra forma de tratamiento con ellos


----------



## daesrd (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Que el rey de Marruecos sea un vicioso sodomita nos conviene, estaría de puta madre un colapso de su régimen y la inestabilidad política en morolandia.



Pero éso sería más refugees para expaña no?


----------



## Ricohombre (7 Jun 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Pero éso sería más refugees para expaña no?



Ya le he respondido a otro coforero.

No esta clara la respuesta, es una posibilidad.

Hay quien piensa que la colaboración marroquí es imprescindible para el control de la moronegrada.

Hay quien piensa que no.

Lo que todo el mundo sabe es que morolandia instrumentaliza a los africanos para putear a España cuando le conviene y eso lo hace a instancias del rey moro, porque allí Mohamed es el dueño completo del pais y no se mueve una mosca sin que de el _placet_.

El control de las fronteras es algo que corresponde a España, si hacemos las cosas bien no hay de que preocuparse, si lo hacemos mal, vamos a tener inmigración con la ayuda de Marruecos o sin ella. Además, *la idea de que Marruecos es un socio de fiar al que necesitamos, es precisamente sostenida por agentes del lobby marroquí en España *-y por supuesto una patraña- que son los mismos que hablan de la "_imprescindible colaboración de Marruecos en la lucha contra el terrorismo islámico_" (curioso, porque parece que solo nos dan lo que debería ser un mínimo de colaboración derivada de la buena fe, a cambio de prebendas), broma de mal gusto, porque en suelo marroquí se han llevado a cabo atentados islamistas contra intereses españoles, cuando no directamente ha colaborado con la perpetración de una masacre en suelo español (quien quiera entender que entienda).


----------



## Capitán Walker (7 Jun 2022)

Allí gobierna la Maromocracia.


----------



## Madafaca (7 Jun 2022)

Lo llevan claro. Jorge Javier VI lo tiene todo bien controlado.


----------



## frangelico (7 Jun 2022)

Uno de esos no era también amigo de Cristiano y lo cogía en brazos ?


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (7 Jun 2022)

Dodoritos dijo:


> Esta es la parte no visible de la vida en palacio a ojos de los marroquíes. Pero hay otra faceta que sí ha salido a la luz desde hace más de un año, impulsada por la hiperactividad de los Azaitar en redes sociales y los incidentes que han llegado a provocar en público con marroquíes de a pie o incluso con funcionarios; pero, sobre todo, ventilada por la prensa afín a las autoridades, volcada en denunciar sus abusos y supuestos delitos.
> ¿Y quienes son los Azaitar? Abubakr, Omar y Ottman son tres jóvenes alemanes de origen marroquí criados en Colonia, donde sus padres emigraron desde el Rif. Dos de ellos tienen antecedentes penales. El 20 de abril de 2018, el monarca les recibió en audiencia para felicitar a dos de ellos por sus éxitos en la disciplina de artes marciales mixtas (MMA, por sus iniciales en inglés). Hacía justo un mes que le revista española '¡Hola!' había anunciado su divorcio de Lalla Salma.
> Todo lo que se puede contar sobre el amigo entrañable del rey de Marruecos
> Carlos Prieto
> ...



Resumen


----------



## Elsexy (7 Jun 2022)

Ha cambiado la cabra por dos gordos maricas. Me alegro por la cabra.


----------



## uberales (7 Jun 2022)

Al final acabamos cumpliendo el sueño de Isabel de Trastamara, reina de Castilla, las Indias, de Jerusalén, de León, etc. De recuperar la Tingitania Transfertana.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Que el rey de Marruecos sea un vicioso sodomita nos conviene, estaría de puta madre un colapso de su régimen y la inestabilidad política en morolandia.



Si, pero la avalancha de menas que eso provocaría y con el gobierno que tenemos eso supondria el asalto de miles de moros por todas partes, tirando por lo bajo. Las voluntarias de Cruz Roja iban a pillar tendinitis en el maxilar. 

Eso si, con un gobierno que sepa defender fronteras ....


----------



## Erebus. (7 Jun 2022)

Buen homo


----------



## Duda Metódica (7 Jun 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Cuelga la noticia de Priscila que es para subscriptores



Prueba a abrir la noticia en Firefox y luego pulsar F9 (Cambio a vista de lectura).


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Jun 2022)

Más vale que lo logren porque, los moroccos pueden acabar alzándose contra su Monarquía y, en lugar de contar con un país Aliado de Civilización, encontrarnos con un país islamista al otro lado del Estrecho.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (7 Jun 2022)

Le hije tiene pinta


----------



## frangelico (7 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Más vale que lo logren porque, los moroccos pueden acabar alzándose contra su Monarquía y, en lugar de contar con un país Aliado de Civilización, encontrarnos con un país islamista al otro lado del Estrecho.



Pues lo mismo es mejor. Con una República islámica a las puertas no nos quedaría otra que armarnos hasta los dientes, echar a los nativos de ese país que estén aquí y hasta reactivar el programa nuclear. Según USA las repúblicas islámicas son terroristas y todo vale contra ellas.


----------



## Triyuga (7 Jun 2022)

Si hasta Cristiano Ronaldo le compro un avioln a Indra para ir a Marrakech...


----------



## walkietalkie (8 Jun 2022)

Pronto salvarán su monarquía como se ha hecho toda la vida, casando al heredero con alguna princesa, seguramente europea.....


----------



## frangelico (8 Jun 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Pronto salvarán su monarquía como se ha hecho toda la vida, casando al heredero con alguna princesa, seguramente europea.....



Eso es difícil, más bien se podrían comprar a una putilla del espectáculo americana pero la familias reales europeas no alternan con las marrónidas.


----------



## Dadaista (8 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> yo creo que es mas de recibir



Yo también, esos tios pinta de sumisos no tienen


----------



## walkietalkie (8 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es difícil, más bien se podrían comprar a una putilla del espectáculo americana pero la familias reales europeas no alternan con las marrónidas.



Ojalá tenga usted razón, pero... Vivimos tiempos extraños, haces 100 años jamás habríamos pensado que habría barrios en París o londres en los que la policía no entra e impera la dharia


----------



## antiglobalista (8 Jun 2022)

Feos,enclenques,pestosillos,con rey maricon



Marruecos....


----------



## Nefersen (8 Jun 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Eso es difícil, más bien se podrían comprar a una putilla del espectáculo americana pero la familias reales europeas no alternan con las marrónidas.



Pues el príncipe de Liechtestein mira con quien se ha casado.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Jun 2022)

He estado dándole al coco para intentar averiguar a qué me recuerda esta noticia surrealista y ya me acuerdo: a la era medieval, cuando las prostitutas invadieron el Vaticano y adquirieron poder. Gobernaban ellas, los religiosos estaban allí de adorno, puro vicio aquello.


----------



## frangelico (8 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pues el príncipe de Liechtestein mira con quien se ha casado.



Pero eso es "por amor", no ub enlace dinástico entre iguales.


----------



## Feriri88 (8 Jun 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Ojalá tenga usted razón, pero... Vivimos tiempos extraños, haces 100 años jamás habríamos pensado que habría barrios en París o londres en los que la policía no entra e impera la dharia





No crea


Los anglos siempre han sido mas multiculturales


Londres en 1900 ya tenia un barrio chino y otro hindu donde funcionaban a su bola.

Vease Nueva York en esa epoca con sus Little Italy y sus zonas irlandesas donde la ley local se la pasaban por el forro


----------



## Feriri88 (8 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Pues el príncipe de Liechtestein mira con quien se ha casado.




Era el segundo
Por delante de el tiene 3 sobrinos


La chica es panameña de buena familia
Catolica (los Liechtenstein son muy opusinos)

Entre letizia que no va a misa y la negra. Eligen a la negra 


Otra cosa es un principe moro
Islamico
Y que viene de una familia con cosas muy oscuras


----------



## HaCHa (8 Jun 2022)

Pues a este le chulean los forzudos, al emérito le chulean las putas, a Abascal le chulean las instagramers y a Franco le chuleaban los curas.

Ni un líder facha sin su chulo.


----------



## Froco (8 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> te recuerdo que JuanCar perdio la cabeza por ese zorron rubio
> 
> un hombre ya sea hetero o gay puede darlo todo controlando su pene



Es una suerte de joystick


----------



## ahondador (8 Jun 2022)

A ver que no lo entiendo.
Moja6 y sus servicios secretos controlan a Tony Sanchez con su Begoño
Pero es que resulta que los servicios secretos marroquís los llevan los israelies, porque Israe manda mucho en Marruecos, aunque no nos lo cuente Susana Griso, se le habrá olvidado.

Pero ¿ El islam no condena a muerte a los homosex ?


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Jun 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y esto deriva en una guerra civil.

Y cuando se recuperen, otra.

Y cuando logren superar esta, un ataque relámpago de Argelia.

A ver si estos hideputas no levantan cabeza jamás.


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Que el rey de Marruecos sea un vicioso sodomita nos conviene, estaría de puta madre un colapso de su régimen y la inestabilidad política en morolandia.



Entonces se vendrían todos los moros para acá. 

A España le conviene que en Marruecos haya alguien que controle a la población y haga su parte a la hora de vigilar las fronteras...

Porque como confiemos en el PSOE del Sánchez o en FRONTEX para defender las fronteras españolas la llevamos clara.


----------



## Ricohombre (8 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Entonces se vendrían todos los moros para acá.
> 
> A España le conviene que en Marruecos haya alguien que controle a la población y haga su parte a la hora de vigilar las fronteras...
> 
> Porque como confiemos en el PSOE del Sánchez o en FRONTEX para defender las fronteras españolas la llevamos clara.



Te cito lo que ya le contesté a otro forero



Ricohombre dijo:


> Ya le he respondido a otro coforero.
> 
> No esta clara la respuesta, es una posibilidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Espeluznao (8 Jun 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Te cito lo que ya le contesté a otro forero



Nosotros somos socios de la UE y a quien hay que pedirle responsabilidades para controlar las fronteras es a FRONTEX, y a nivel doméstico al gobierno de Pedro Sánchez.

Como ni FRONTEX ni Pedro dan una, también, adicionalmente, necesitamos la colaboración de Marruecos igual que la UE dice necesitar la colaboración de Turquía.

Si el PSOE instruyera a las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado a no dejar pasar ni un inmigrante ilegal, no dejar llegar ni un sólo barco negrero a puerto y a devolver a palos a todo el que se salta la valla, otro gallo cantaría, pero como esto no lo va a hacer ni el PSOE ni ningún otro partido político en España, "necesitamos la colaboración al otro lado de la valla" donde los gobernantes son gente más realista y menos delicada, que usa mano dura sin contemplaciones *cuando se les paga por ello. Y aún así nos venden que "sale más barato"... y desde luego debe salir más barato que tenerlos aquí a la sopa boba, dándoles alojamiento gratis, alimentándolos gratis y proporcionándoles sanidad gratis, que ya es el colmo.*


----------



## alvaris (8 Jun 2022)

parece " Las aventuras de Priscilla, reina del desierto "


----------



## Ricohombre (8 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Nosotros somos socios de la UE y a quien hay que pedirle responsabilidades para controlar las fronteras es a FRONTEX, y a nivel doméstico al gobierno de Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> Como ni FRONTEX ni Pedro dan una, también, adicionalmente, necesitamos la colaboración de Marruecos igual que la UE dice necesitar la colaboración de Turquía.
> 
> Si el PSOE instruyera a las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado a no dejar pasar ni un inmigrante ilegal, no dejar llegar ni un sólo barco negrero a puerto y a devolver a palos a todo el que se salta la valla, otro gallo cantaría, pero como esto no lo va a hacer ni el PSOE ni ningún otro partido político en España, "necesitamos la colaboración al otro lado de la valla" donde los gobernantes son gente más realista y menos delicada, que usa mano dura sin contemplaciones *cuando se les paga por ello. Y aún así nos venden que "sale más barato"... y desde luego debe salir más barato que tenerlos aquí a la sopa boba, dándoles alojamiento gratis, alimentándolos gratis y proporcionándoles sanidad gratis, que ya es el colmo.*



Coincido en lo de que tenemos que ponernos las pilas. No es sino un asunto de voluntad política. 

Pero tenemos que ser nosotros, no esperar a que nadie nos ayude, sea la UE o Marruecos. 

Frontex no es nada, es una agencia que coordina y marca directivas, pero no hay "agentes de Frontex", de hecho los agentes europeos con mas experiencia en esta materia son precisamente los españoles al ser los únicos que compartimos frontera terrestre con la barbarie africana. 

De Marruecos no puedes fiarte porque te va a cobrar cada favor a precio de oro y en cuanto te despiestes te va a joder pero bien.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (8 Jun 2022)

Dvelos de p0llas en palacio MANDA


----------



## circodelia2 (8 Jun 2022)

En un supuesto cataclismo donde se hundiera al fondo de los oceanos el continente africano, dónde se expulsaría luego a los marrónidos procedentes del desgraciado continente?.....Lo digo porque es más fácil lo del cataclismo que el supuesto hecho de que surjan cojones para su expulsión de facto. 
....


----------



## Tupper (8 Jun 2022)

*Ser Rey (en Marruecos).

Expectativa:*
2248579685-1702bae500-b

*Realidad:*


----------



## Tupper (8 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Que pedazo de guerra nos vamos a comer con los moros



No querras caer prisionero...


----------



## Tupper (8 Jun 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Me extrañaria MUCHO que el CNI no tuviera fotos o documentos comprometedores de Moha y sus chicos con los que extorsionarle
> 
> 
> pero es España
> ...



Algo habra por Paris...


----------



## cebollin-o (8 Jun 2022)

Estos va a acabar pillando...

la viruela del mono


----------

